# 2005 Outback 28BH-S - deal is signed!



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My family is now the proud owners of a new 2005 Outback 28BH-S. We do our PDI on Friday 7/23 and will venture out for the Shakedown Tour on July 30th.

We loaded up the family into the TrailBlazer. I threw in some additional weight Ie: my current WD hitch etc. Put this in the Truck.

Had the dealer fill the fresh water full ~ 350LBS of weight. We headed out for about an hour and a quarter. It was a very enjoyable ride. I know things will get a little heavier once we load our gear in .. but I won't be carrying any fluids so maybe another 200 - 250lbs will be the norm.

I found as many grades as I could find and was very pleased with the way the TrailBlazer handled this big rig. It's heavier than my 25ft Aerolite but didn't seem to treat the truck any differently. I think the heavier trailer with enclosed underbelly exhibits better road manners than the lighter Aerolite does.

I picked up the equa-l-izer hitch with 800LB bars.

Very exciting!!

Wayne & family


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the family of 28BHS's.

Glad to see you were given the chance to try it out.

Happy camping









Kevin


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

As Kevin stated welcome to the family of 28bhs's, glad everthing tows nice, they are alot of fun!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy the 28BHS. You will love it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

From one 28BHS'er to another, WELCOME!!!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats you will enjoy your 28BHS as we have and do









Jim


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds like a new poll idea







:

What model of Outback do you have? Perhaps one of the forum-guru's can set it up?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

there already was this poll before, see if it is still active. I believe Vern set it up.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Where would I look to find out?


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

CanadaCruizin,
In the search, type in poll, make sure you mark older,search any date in the option, thanks for mentioning this, I guess 15% have mod# 28bhs, you can still put your model in, hope this helps.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Found the poll. Thanks.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=278


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I just posted our model, and it is now in general discussion.


----------

